# Leather revivification!?!?



## Parker (Aug 13, 2008)

First off: I correctly spelled and used a big word.
Second: Some of my old leather hasn't been coming back to life with my usual method of lots of lathery saddle soap. That worked on an old seat I had, but a few straps and bags have not been softening up. I currently have them straightened out to about the correct shape, but they are very stiff. Is there a magical process or product that gets old thick leather soft and flexible again?


----------



## partsguy (Aug 13, 2008)

Nope, I've seen this before. I used to be in the bicycle salvage business. I saw this on many old classics that came in. Simply irrepairable.


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 18, 2009)

get you a bottle of MINK OIL.
that'l soften it up.


----------



## phillips1952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*i have had luck with*

dubbin-just to let you know,put it on in thin layers,that way you will be sure to see it soak in.top and bottom.and of course poofide.if it is unnacepting of these resort to mineral oil,just soak it.


----------



## unit5alive (Feb 28, 2009)

I use an oil for ball gloves, sporting goods stores sell it , neetsfoot or needsfoot oil, or some similar name ,works great on new or old leather, it will darken up the leather a lot at first ,then as it feeds the leather and sinks in ,it lightens up, but not quite to the original color , Craig.


----------



## Herman (Feb 28, 2009)

I use Lexol,available at most tack shops(used for horse saddles),it works like neetsfoot oil but does not darken the leather like neetsfoot does(not for suede leather)


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 28, 2009)

Herman said:


> I use Lexol,available at most tack shops(used for horse saddles),it works like neetsfoot oil but does not darken the leather like neetsfoot does(not for suede leather)




i'll hafta check it out.
mink oil is getting hard
to find. thanks .


----------



## Parker (Mar 1, 2009)

Couldn't find mink oil locally, but did find Lexol at the town Kragen store. Sprayed all over the leather and worked it into seems and straps. Rubbed it in over the sink and could feel it soften up a lot. I then wipe it down and let it dry. I's been sitting around for a few hours now and has gotten soft enough to use. So I'm happy


----------



## saxman (Mar 1, 2009)

Herman said:


> I use Lexol,available at most tack shops(used for horse saddles),it works like neetsfoot oil but does not darken the leather like neetsfoot does(not for suede leather)




That, or Hyde Food, a Connoloy Product also does a pretty good job. I buy it from the local Jaguar dealership. 

Never, but NEVER, use Saddle Soap! It never dries out, and eventually will rot the stitching. I cannot tell you how many cars I have seen ruined from someone  using saddle soap on the leather upholstery.

Both Hyde Food and Lexol will take a long time to work, if the saddle is really dry, but they will work, eventually. I inherited an 1813 military bullet pouch and bayonet scabbard. I brought them back from the dead with repeated doses of Hyde Food.


----------



## Herman (Mar 4, 2009)

*Leather Revivification*

Glad to be able to help,I have never tried Hyde Feed but it sounds like it is good stuff too. I got sold on Lexol years ago when I found out that was what a lot of Museum curators used on Cival War leather relics. Sometimes it takes multiple applications but I've had leather that was stiff as cardboard become pliable again with 3 or 4 good coatings. It is also a "green" product (environmentally friendly) made with all natural ingredients.


----------

